# Nero Ultra Vs Nero Premium..



## shyamno (Jan 31, 2007)

Is there any major difference between Nero Ultra and Nero Premium..or just it is meant for different markets..i.e Ultra for US markets and Premium for European markets..


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 31, 2007)

Nero Premium Carries more features as  compared to Nero Ultra.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 31, 2007)

The Ultra Edition is for the US while the Premium Edition is for Europe.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jan 31, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> The Ultra Edition is for the US while the Premium Edition is for Europe.



i dont know abt this but i know that premium contains lot many features than ultra


----------



## shyamno (Jan 31, 2007)

I got the info that they are known by different names in different markets..and don't know about the features contained in both these editions..

Please help me..is both the same or premium is more advanced than the ultra..??


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 31, 2007)

Nero also sells full-featured versions, called Premium for the European market and Ultra Edition for the North American market. For reasons that are not entirely clear, North American purchasers of Nero 7 (Ultra Edition) are not entitled to LabelFlash or DiscT@2 support, although their European counterparts (buying Nero 7 Premium) are. This appears to be the only difference between Nero 7 Premium and Nero 7 Ultra Edition.

Source: Wikipedia.


----------



## shyamno (Jan 31, 2007)

Is there any problem in burning images if these features are not supported bu Ultra..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 31, 2007)

No Way...LOL...I don't even know what these features do! For an average or even a heavy CD/DVD burner guy this shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## ketanbodas (Jan 31, 2007)

For basic use Nero Lite is good enough and light


----------

